# Compressor wont turn off



## iSuni (May 18, 2011)

Hey Guys, 

Bit of a noob. Recently fitted air suspension to my mkv gti. 

Accuair Elevel and Airlift setup. 

I'm having a bit of bother with my compressors. They don't seem to be turning off. I left the compressor running for 20 mins at one point and it still was buzzing its head off. I've still to fit my elevel sensors (will be done at the weekend). I have a 5 gal skinny tank. dual Viair 400C's.. 

Can anyone help? Pressure Switch? 

Here's a photo of the car 










Stu


----------



## ripNdip (Aug 6, 2010)

your gonna need a pressure switch


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

how are your comps wired up. take a pic and post it. Do you have a tank gauge at all?


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

that sounds dangerous... do you have any sort of pressure switch wired up?


----------



## iSuni (May 18, 2011)

Sorry about the quality. The install wasn't done by myself.


----------



## iSuni (May 18, 2011)

The car isn't running at all until we fix the problem. Elevel sensors have still to be fitted


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

This may sound obvious, but did you check that you capped off the drain port?


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> This may sound obvious, but did you check that you capped off the drain port?


 or that the petcock is closed, or that both water traps are closed. 

Could you hear any air leaking out when the compressors were running?


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

When I did my first accuair install the pressure switch was wired wrong, but it was causing the comps to not come on at all. Can you hear any heavy air leaks after the comps shut off? I would check all your wiring, and a new pressure switch if necessary. 

Also, doesn't it look a lot better when you hide everything? Just a bit of advice....


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

Or that your water traps are actually closed? (I made this mistake) 

The e-level stuff comes with a TPS and it looks like it's installed in the tank. Since it's plug and play, I doubt that is your issue (unless a wired got cut). 

Outside of having a massive leak somewhere, make sure the relay is wired properly.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2012)

If you are installing an E-Level set-up you should have received our pressure sensor with your kit. 

Like everyone else is saying check for any leaks that might be causing the extended run time on your compressors, and make sure you check your grounds, and that the relay you are using to drive your compressors is working properly. 

Jesse


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

Post a few close up photos of the wiring, pressure switch and compressor relays etc.


----------



## iSuni (May 18, 2011)

Massive thanks everyone. I'll have another look tomorrow and post some more photos. Also, everything will eventually be hidden, I just want to get this fixed first. 

Cheers!


----------

